# Paprika, Scarlet and Glass are looking for new homes!



## TinksMama (Jun 5, 2012)

I've made the very difficult decision to re-home three of my girls. They're very sweet and love being around people. I'm asking a $30 re-homing fee for each to ensure they go to a good home. 

My dad got a new job that requires 100% travel, and my family goes with him. The girls have been staying at a friend's for three months already, and it just doesn't seem fair to keep them at her house for several years while I'm away. I love them very much and I'm only doing this because I feel it would be in their best interests. 






Paprika





Glass

PM me for pictures of Scarlet and more info.


----------



## TinksMama (Jun 5, 2012)

Fixed the picture of Glass...


----------



## Samara (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry you have to rehome them. I know how hard it can be  I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Samara (Jun 5, 2012)

What state are they in so we can help spread the word?


----------



## TinksMama (Jun 6, 2012)

They're located in Gaylord, Michigan.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jun 6, 2012)

There're adorable! I wish I could take another right now~ I have a mini rex who's that color and white-so adorbale!


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 6, 2012)

Best of luck finding them a good home! They sure are adorable.


----------



## TinksMama (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks guys!  

Mia, I have another girl with the same coloring.


----------



## Watermelons (Apr 15, 2014)

Please check dates prior to responding. This posting is almost 2 years old.


----------

